# P40



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

Looking for Information: My shooting friend has just purchased P40, and of course we took it off, and blazed away.
What Fun.
I was a little taken with the Trigger, seemed a little long pulling.
Another thing: out to about 35 to 40 yds, spot on. 
I shoot several different handguns, mine enjoy a fatter grip [black gun] and my real, only concern was the grip.

So all that for this.

He need a good Holster, [kinda like a church going model]
Is there any info available: ie Trigger work?
Are there any "grip covers" something to make it a little wider?

any and all info appreciated

Thanks


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The P40 is designed for concealed carry/personal protection. It has no external safety, thus the long trigger pull. To me, the trigger is similar to a DAO revolver trigger - though IMO better. I actually like the Kahr trigger for its designed purpose - though not for target shooting. In fact, the Kahr P9/40 was not designed for target shooting - though I do think it's amazingly accurate for a small DAO pistol.

The Kahr website has great info and accessories.
http://www.kahr.com/KA.html

They list some custom work by Cylinder & Slide for steel & polymer frames:
http://www.kahr.com/PA-1D.html

And lots of accessories like holsters, grips, mags, etc.
http://www.kahr.com/PA-2.html


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

JamesNM: Sir; thanks for the response. Can't speak for any one else but when I throw out a query; sir I enjoy others thoughts.
Creating a difference of thoughts is learning.
In my shallow mind I sometimes have a conceived opinion;
and without asking for suggestions; I'd stay shallow.

Nothing could mean more; than the Individual;l who work/works/handles any
tool.
Hands on will add much to my thinking, and direction.

Example: I carry a SW638 either; front or back pocket: Holster; pocket
2. I carry GP100 {With Sunday going to Meeting Holster] concealed/winter
3. I carry G22 when the weather is cold, Holster High Ride

As you can see; sometimes My thoughts get in the way::smt083

I do appreciate your thoughts and agree with the trigger.

My query revolves around; has anyone messed with the Trigger.

I like the P40; and understand its place, Shoots where you point and surprisingly accurate. 

Thanks, Craig


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I've never messed with the trigger on mine. I did consider sending it off for a Cylinder & Slide carry package, but never did so. I personally would be careful letting just any gunsmith work on my Kahr. I dont think most gunsmiths in my part of the country see many Kahrs.

I don't have a "Sunday go to meeting" holster for mine. I use a Fobus mini paddle most of the time. I made the mistake of buying a ROTO Fobus paddle, but hated it. The ROTO part stuck the gun too far away from the body and was constantly working its way loose, allowing the holster to change its cant at will.

Kahr sells the Agrip for the P40 on their website (about $25 IIRC). They're custom made for the polymer frame and look pretty nice.


----------

